# New space wolf story subscription



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/space-wolves-quick-reads-subscription.html

Seems Black library has started a new and interesting sounding space wolves story: 

A Great Hunt is over and the Space Wolves gather in the Fang to celebrate their victories and tell tall tales of their exploits. But one company has failed to return: that of the Great Wolf, Logan Grimnar. News of his death sends the Chapter on the hunt for the truth, with Ulrik the Slayer at their head. As they fight their way across the galaxy in search of their lord, the Space Wolves find a threat to the future of the Chapter itself. 

From the first story Feast of Lies
After a Great Hunt, the Space Wolves return to the Fang to regale each other with tales of their glory. Only Logan Grimnar is absent. When a native tribesman speaks up in his stead and tells of how the Great Wolf has discovered the dead body of Leman Russ, there is uproar. Do they dare believe this vile rumour, what is the fate of Logan Grimnar and why has he not returned? As a quest is begun to find their missing lord, it falls to Ulrik the Slayer and Krom Dragonsgaze to discern the truth amidst the feast of lies.

-----------

Since the subscription with 8 stories is billed at 19.99 euro, I do hope it contains far more voluminous contents as the first story is billed as an e-short. They are barely a few pages.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Strange that there's no mention of who's writing these.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

How on earth would a lowly tribesman have gotten into the Fang in the first place, let alone "speak up in his stead"........ :scratchhead:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tawa said:


> How on earth would a lowly tribesman have gotten into the Fang in the first place, let alone "speak up in his stead"........ :scratchhead:


What do you think Space Wolf serfs are? And at the Feasting Hall, all are welcome to speak provided they can tell a saga with the weight it deserves.


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> What do you think Space Wolf serfs are?


Cheap labour? :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> How on earth would a lowly tribesman have gotten into the Fang in the first place, let alone "speak up in his stead"....


The chapter serfs are failed aspirants or their offspring, so I suppose you could still call them lowly tribesmen. Otherwise I can't see a random passer-by wander in for a pint and a chat.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The chapter serfs are failed aspirants or their offspring, so I suppose you could still call them lowly tribesmen. Otherwise I can't see a random passer-by wander in for a pint and a chat.


That works.


Otherwise it's, "Ere, Bob. Fancy a pint in The Fang after work?"


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Cheap labour? :laugh:


Pretty much. :grin:

Tribesmen/women from Fenris actually crew the Fang, the same way that Serfs in another Chapter work the majority of systems aboard a starship, the unaugmented (genetically) humans of Fenris are responsible for the day to day running of the Aett and it's defence.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> A unique look at the Space Wolves as they feast and tell tales of battle... but just who is the mysterious stranger who wants to speak? And how will his story change the Chapter?


Looks like a bit more than a lowly tribesman. Sounds very like the time a mysterious stranger walked into the Fang and challenged Russ...

And I just saw that it's Bean Counter writing it. *sigh*


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> And I just saw that it's Bean Counter writing it. *sigh*


*slams head against desk*


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Tawa said:


> *slams head against desk*


The last I read from him was Malodrax, I found it quite engaging. He is really good at portraying the twisted wrongness of chaos.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's not so much he gets Chaos, just that he writes whatever and it somehow fits Chaos, in the same way that Infinite Monkeys at Typewriters can produce the complete works of Charles Dickins.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Vaz said:


> It's not so much he gets Chaos, just that he writes whatever and it somehow fits Chaos, in the same way that Infinite Monkeys at Typewriters can produce the complete works of Charles Dickins.


so there is hope that Nick will actually write something good (bad joke, sorry) ?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

piemelke said:


> so there is hope that Nick will actually write something good (bad joke, sorry) ?


Look up http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/chirugeon-ebook.html It was actually one of Kyme's better stories.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> The last I read from him was Malodrax, I found it quite engaging. He is really good at portraying the twisted wrongness of chaos.


I'm not saying he's bad. Just that if, say, I dunk a mop in a bucket of pig fat and then stick the mop up my arse and set myself to writing a first draft with it whilst riding a rollercoaster , I could possibly turn out something of similar quality to some of the offerings I've read......


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/space-wolves-quick-reads-subscription.html
> 
> Seems Black library has started a new and interesting sounding space wolves story:
> 
> ...



Very anxious for this to come out. I haven't been a huge SM fan, but I started out with Space Wolves and adore their story.

This will be great! I hope Jeff Grubb or Dan Abnett writes this!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Captain_Loken said:


> This will be great! I hope Jeff Grubb or Dan Abnett writes this!


As mentioned in the previous posts, it's Ben Counter.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Decided to bite. Feast of lies is clearly mislabeled as an e-short, its the same lenght as other ebooks for that cost.

I found it a well written tale, giving a new sight into the space wolf culture that Ive not seen before. And I certainly did not expect to see that being involved in it.

But given a specific character appearing, it has taken a lot of the impact out of the tale, once you realize it.


Berek Thunderfist appears, so the tale is set pre-Ragnar Blackmane, and we know that Logan Grimnar is present in his time. So some obvious conclusions can be drawn from that.


----------

